# RCBS Uniflow Powder Measure question



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a question for experienced users of the RCBS Uniflow powder measure. There are two measuring cylinders: large and small. What is the approximate capacity range in grains for the two different measuing cylinders? Obviously when I am loading pistol cartridges I have been using the small measuring cylinder. At what number of grains or at what caliber should I switch over to the large measuring cylinder?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have loaded charges from around 18 gr up to over 74 gr with mine and I have never changed the measuring cylinder. I usually set mine up so the charges measure light and I weigh every one and us a trickler to finish it off. It will be interesting to see what others have to say on the subject.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The one I have came with the small cylinder only and I don't think it is even changeable. According to the instructions it is for use up to 50 grains. If I need a heavier throw than that I just cut the amount in half and make two throws. I do recommend that which ever you use that you have the RCBS powder baffle installed. Keeps the same constant pressure on the powder column for consistent throws which will sometimes changes when adding powder to the tube without the baffle.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

really depends on the powder differrent powders are different sizes


----------

